# Need Help, Advice or HOME for N.J White Male Pidge



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello.
Back in August I was asking for help here to place my two pigeons. One I found at birth and the other an all white which I found injured with colorful raindow dyes all over him leading us to believe he was in a magicians act maybe. I kept them and hid them as best as I could.
In any case, I was told by my landlord that my rescuing had to cease since I already had two fostered turned permanent large dogs in a no dog building. He told me I had to get rid of the birds. I told him I did and then went through great pains to hide them and have been doing so in order to keep them until yesterday - that is when WhiteBird decided to go weird on us - he's constantly attacking my other male who is tiny and weaker and I mean constantly - he keeps stealing papers off my desk and placing them in his cage and he is CONSTANTLY "talking" very very loudly - NOW my landlord who lives in the buidling has heard him and called me at 1am to ask that I remove them immediately because neighbors are complaining - since the smaller one is not a problem I am not asking for help with him but as far WhiteBird .. can anyone PLEASE tell me what to do with him to get him to stop attacking my poor little one and to SHUT UP --- I checked his whole body and there's nothing wrong with him it appears - the wildlife rehab i have dealt with before says to place an ad on Craigslist.org or something because they will not take him since he's been with me too long hes not able to be rehabbed and that also, all whites are targets in the wild and they cannot live outdoors successfully - another "expert" suggested that if I cannot find him a home to EUTHANISE him and while that would surely break my heart I fear that that might have to become a reality since losing my rent controlled apartment with a very limited income, a serious illness and two dogs is OUT OF THE QUESTION ... PLEASE can someone help me - I'm in NEW JERSEY - HUDSON COUNTY - White Bird is I guess around two since I found him about a year and a half ago and he was emaciated and much smaller .. he's a big boy now and very beautiful - all white with a pale pink beak but dark eyes ... he is very strong, very smart and curious and he loves to eat - he still has a very healthy fear of people and does not like being held .. I will have to make a decision by Friday which is the time allowed by my landlord to get rid of the bird noise - I cannot confine him to a place where the landlord will not hear him since I live in 3 and a half rooms with two dogs, and a teenager. I know many of you are frowning that people like me with little experience should not take on rescuing birds but I must tell you all that I live in a very gang infested area where its normal to see teens having their pits prey on and WORSE small injured or newly hatched things in the park across from my house. I have nightmares about the things I've already seen and trust me , I am no pansy - I have even rescued pits themselves that were left to die in the park after breeding for fighting failed or no more litters were produced. I took on these two pidgies because I just couldn't walk away but now I need help - PLEASE.
Thanks so much in advance for anything you can do to help, advice, .. anything.
[email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm so sorry to hear about your dilemna and that you need to find a home for your birds, would you ship by mail? Is the one healthy enough to fly-u.s. post office? ..and possibly maybe someone locally in your area can help. PLEASE don't even consider euthanizing.

It sound to me like you have a very dominent male there, and he is not going to be quiet any time soon. He is just trying to live his life as best as possible, sounds like he is trying to nest?


Thank you for helping our birds and animals in need.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent you an e-mail. If you can get back with me, I may have someone that can help you.
I hope so anyway.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If it works out that you need to place your pigeons, try contacting Gretchen to see if she can help or perhaps refer you to someone in your area. You can find Gretchen's contact information here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm .. scroll down to the NJ listings.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon talk.

I'm sorry to hear about your pigeon problem.
I hope you are able to find a good home(s) for them.

Cindy


----------

